# Donald Trump True Type



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

ESxP and some arrangement of 378. I'm leaning ESFP...I don't know how anybody can't see he's an Se-dom? 



Karla said:


> I think his true type is:
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


What's MF...:tongue:


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

The Dude said:


> ESxP and some arrangement of 378. I'm leaning ESFP...I don't know how anybody can't see he's an Se-dom?
> 
> 
> 
> What's MF...:tongue:


You know the answer... :tongue:


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

He's completely ignorant and oblivious to the facts and real life problems around him - either tertiary or auxiliary Ti, resulting in weak and ignored Te.
I say he's an ESTP, unable to see the big picture but smart enough and skillful enough to cause serious problems.


----------



## Docta_Phreak (May 9, 2015)

ENTPness said:


> I will post the same thing I posted in the main Trump thread but extended:
> 
> I would say Donald Trump is quite possibly the single most extreme personality I have ever witnessed. I literally believe he is at 100% on every single MBTI scale. 100% E, 100% S, 100% T, and 100% P. Without any doubt whatsoever. The man is literally exactly what you would get if the most ridiculous, stereotypical, extreme description of the ESTP type ever written came to life and walked off the page. How *anyone* who knows the first thing about MBTI and has heard him talk cannot see this is totally beyond me and frankly bewilders me. It's like denying the sky is blue. I don't even know what to say in response because there's no arguing with someone who insists the sky is actually yellow. All this talk about "Te" tells me that:
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Watching Trump is like reading the definition for an ESTP — so why are we even considering this question at all?

If anything, explain his functions relative to our knowledge that he's an ESTP. 

Jeez: we've even caused an ENTP to _appeal to authority_...


----------



## xizzle (Oct 14, 2016)

i don't think he's even real. could be one of those lizard people.


----------



## Clark Kent (Mar 29, 2016)

I agree with CelebrityTypes.com, which classifies him as an ESTP. He's pretty much what I think of when I think of ESTPs. That, andd Han Solo. Anyway, Teddy Roosevelt was an ESTP, and he was _very_ similar in personality to Donald Trump. People are acting like a person like Donald Trump has never run before, but they forget just how extreme of a personality TR was.

So basically, I have no doubt that he's an ESTP. He's the poster boy for ESTPs. He's an ESTP in the extreme. The only person I've ever seen who was more extreme in his type was my grandfather, who was 100% an ISTJ in every single way imaginable.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

An unhealthy ESTP.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

The fact that he always forgets to put spray town under his eyes means he is not a sensor.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

ESTP for sure. 8w7 or 7w8 so/sp for his Enneagram. 873 for tritype.


----------



## rainybisto (Aug 9, 2016)

All this problem will be resolved if we discard our notion about auxilary and tertiary position. All conscious functions have the same attitude. You don't see real people naturally have conscious opposing attitude that use function structure like SeFi or SeTi. Trump's perception is SeNi and his judgment is TeFi. He is extraverted. This makes him an EST (SeTe) or ETS (TeSe). Which one is I'm not sure, I still need to collect samples from both types, more research to determine the cue of Pe vs Je dominant. But those two are the only possibilities in my opinion.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Has anybody mentioned INTP? His partner and vice president appears to be ISTJ.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

ShadowsRunner said:


> The fact that he always forgets to put spray town under his eyes means he is not a sensor.


Okay, that made my day right there


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

ESTP

If you think otherwise, I think you're overthinking it.


----------



## Notanidealist (Jan 16, 2017)

I can think of some other 4-letter combinations for Trump that are not MBTi codes ... but I'd agree he's an ESTP, not an ENTJ. I think if he was Te-dominant he'd have more respect for facts and laws and be more planful. He'd also be more careful with what comes out of his mouth. People like Elizabeth Warren and Hillary Clinton have more Te in their little fingers than he does in his entire body. So I'm guessing Ti-Fe. Fe would fit into the desire for popularity and ratings too. He's a risk taker, which would tie-in with Se-dominant and P. He cares a lot about status: all those trophy wives, flashy stuff, etc. The man is also no intellectual, and speaks like a kid: everything is "great" or "dumb". He bullies people and attacks them personally rather than persuading, regulating or outwitting them. I think that rules out him being an NT.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

An ESTP is someone like George W. Bush, which Trump is different in personality.


----------



## mark anthony (Aug 20, 2011)

Donald Trumps true type is divided between three type energy influences and it is this divide that is the cause of his unstable personality difficulties.

1). His primary point energy Point:8.

2). His subtype energy 8w9w7.

3). His tritype personality type energy 8w7 2w3 6w7.

I think his head centre is linked with the So/Sx variant mind set energy.

I think his hart centre energy is linked with the Sx/Sp variant mind set energy.

I think his gut centre energy is linked with the Sp/So variant mind set energy.

The other three instinctual energies So/Sp, Sp/Sx, Sx/So maybe linked with the divide between the three type energies mentioned above. 

Sx/So and 1). His primary point energy Point:8.

Sp/Sx and 2). His subtype energy 8w9w7.

So/Sp and 3). His tritype personality type energy 8w7 2w3 6w7.


Could Donald Trumps biggest personal difficulty be that he is unable to balance the three laws within the law of One and the law of Three and the law of Severn. "Loost" driven from the instinctual drive
feel-think,thinking, head centre, or So/Sx point eight driven.


----------



## Glitter Polska (Feb 5, 2017)

Sparky said:


> Has anybody mentioned INTP? His partner and vice president appears to be ISTJ.


I can see what you mean. Ben Vaserlan on a youtube video discussed INTP Thomas Jefferson and the First Barbary War. I knew nothing of this conflict until he mentioned it, then I did my homework on it. He says how INTPs typically dislike war, but may often be one of the first to start war in the right circumstances because they can foresee what will happen if they don't. Then other people think them reckless or something because they can't see what the INTP sees. I think this is a Ti trait. I'm looking into the outcome of a policy fifty years later. I'm thinking of creating policies that create the future you envision and most politicians seem irrational or blind to me.

I've noticed the politicians I understand, like Trump, are usually speculated to be Ti users. Often ISTPs in fact. Maybe INTPs are less inclined to run for office? I still find it hard to question ESTP for him. I agree that he and George W. Bush seem very different.

I agree with ISTJ for US VP Pence.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Its humorous reading the people who comment the case for him being Estp is he is an idiot or a bully. Or he is one dimensional. I think some mistake STPs ability to comprehend vs not talking in pretentious fuck lingo. Talk about some one dimensional dipshit thinking and assertions.

We comprehendo some stuff and lack in other areas the same as any other type having their strengths and weaknesses. Just because we choose to keep our speak simple and not verbally spew our mental masturbation does not mean we all cave man dumb.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Sensational said:


> Its humorous reading the people who comment the case for him being Estp is he is an idiot or a bully. Or he is one dimensional. I think some mistake STPs ability to comprehend vs not talking in pretentious fuck lingo. Talk about some one dimensional dipshit thinking and assertions.
> 
> We comprehendo some stuff and lack in other areas the same as any other type having their strengths and weaknesses. Just because we choose to keep our speak simple and not verbally spew our mental masturbation does not mean we all cave man dumb.


Yeah... I don't want to say "ESTPs are bullies, therefore Trump is..." Any type can be a bully, and ESTPs can be whip smart... I do think he's an ESTP but an unhealthy one. I know I've said it already but he makes me think of a less intense version of George Patton.

Edit to say, I actually don't think he's stupid by the way... I think he's kind of a genius. He knew that in order to win he would have to win over the rust belt workers and he did it. He knew he would have to appeal to an undercurrent of racism here and he did it. Bottom line is he knows what he has to do to win even if he doesn't use the lingo of an intellectual so to speak.


----------



## Notanidealist (Jan 16, 2017)

Sensational said:


> Its humorous reading the people who comment the case for him being Estp is he is an idiot or a bully. Or he is one dimensional. I think some mistake STPs ability to comprehend vs not talking in pretentious fuck lingo. Talk about some one dimensional dipshit thinking and assertions.
> 
> We comprehendo some stuff and lack in other areas the same as any other type having their strengths and weaknesses. Just because we choose to keep our speak simple and not verbally spew our mental masturbation does not mean we all cave man dumb.


Sorry, I definitely didn't mean to imply that all ESTPs are dumb bullies, just that Trump's behavior (of which I can only really think of unhealthy examples off hand), seems more ESTP than ENTJ. I also don't think that intellectual=smart. My dad is (most likely) an ESTP and he's one of my personal heroes. He's much smarter at making money or doing any type of mechanical or athletic task than I'll ever be. He's also the bravest person I know.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah it seems like he's an ESTP for sure, but that said I hate it when people use him as the "poster boy ESTP" example... like way to give ESTPs a bad name. He's not a prime example of the type and that's because he's at the very least extremely unhealthy and in my opinion likely to be mentally ill. 
Just because he's an extreme example of the type, doesn't mean he's the best example of the type there is, in fact it's just the opposite. Anyway this is not really what the topic is about so I'm gonna stop my ranting now.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

He reminds me of my sister very impulsive. Se driven. ESFP.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Donald Trump is an ENTJ. I don´t know how someone can think he is any other type. The ENTJs don´t want him as one of them, because he is *stupid* according to them, but he is not so stupid and this persona he is playing is intentional to win the masses. His wife Melania is an ISFP, imo. She said in one interview when asked about what makes Donald angry: Donald gets angry when someone isn´t *competent*. Oprah Winfrey also in an interview said that she doesn´t know this person - referring to the _new_ Donald Trump cause she was very good friends with him in the past.

* I don´t know why I can´t put quotation marks.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

LittleOrange said:


> She said in one interview when asked about what makes Donald angry: Donald gets angry when someone isn´t *competent*.


"Competent" could also be taken to mean "doesn't agree with me" or "doesn't do what _I_ want"; e.g. "so-called judge".


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

NIHM said:


> He reminds me of my sister very impulsive. Se driven. ESFP.


How? He believes in nothing and changes with the wind. Fi I mean. Malleable ethics is generally associated with Fe-Ti/Ti-Fe. Fi-Te/Te-Fi are more "pure". More true. More authentic. Nobody takes less authentic positions than Trump. Fi is actually his weakest function.

Compare Trump to a more serious type (Fi and Te) like Quentin Tarantino. Tarantino turns into a mad dog. Trump doesn't. Trump throws insults but Tarantino throws them with every part of his being. Trump has never been as mad as Tarantino. Never been so crazed with anger. Does not have an insatiable thirst for revenge. Trump is soft compared to Tarantino.

Tarantino may be an ENFJ actually. Only Fe and Ti type even plausible for him. I think he is probably ENTJ tho. Both ENxJ types have that fury.

If Hillary Clinton was on stage calling Tarantino a sex offender, conman, etc. Everything else. Total slander. Regardless if it is true, lol, Tarantino would go through the fuckin roof. He may pull out a gun and shoot her right then.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

LittleOrange said:


> Donald Trump is an ENTJ. I don´t know how someone can think he is any other type. The ENTJs don´t want him as one of them, because he is *stupid* according to them, but he is not so stupid and this persona he is playing is intentional to win the masses. His wife Melania is an ISFP, imo. She said in one interview when asked about what makes Donald angry: Donald gets angry when someone isn´t *competent*. Oprah Winfrey also in an interview said that she doesn´t know this person - referring to the _new_ Donald Trump cause she was very good friends with him in the past.
> 
> * I don´t know why I can´t put quotation marks.


I'm also in the ENTJ camp, although ESTP is very prominent on my radar. But I do think the reason people type him as ESTP over ENTJ is that we go by the stereotype that ENTJs are super smart and calculated, which I disagree with. A lot of ENTJs can be overzealous and act too quickly and recklessly via tertiary Se and Trump definitely seems to be a prime example of that. Add to that the problem that he probably has mental issues such as Narcissistic Personality Disorder and I can totally see ENTJ for him.


----------



## mark anthony (Aug 20, 2011)

The dum some may see in Donald Trump is partly due to a % of his type makeup being part INFP this INFP or inpf is also the arrogant edge or less tolerant part that alines with his self preservation aggressive stile tuff guy attitude Sp/Sx aligned with 8w9w7, or Eight with Nine with Severn or ESTP with INFP with ESFP.


----------



## Glitter Polska (Feb 5, 2017)

Trump isn't ignorant, but unrefined. You wouldn't expect it of someone with his upbringing, but his strong Se makes him seem brutish. I see no evidence of Te usage. Can someone share an example of him using Te logic? I see more to his Ti usage. For instance, his conclusion that the Johnson Amendment was used to silence religious groups politically. His support of protection policies and concern of the devaluation of currencies point to Ti use. He worries about the long-term impact of things I often see Te users overlook.


----------



## Theories (Mar 24, 2016)

ESTPs have some form of logic to them. I don't see that in trump whatsoever.

As I initially asserted- he's n ESFP.


----------



## mark anthony (Aug 20, 2011)

Theories said:


> ESTPs have some form of logic to them. I don't see that in trump whatsoever.
> 
> As I initially asserted- he's n ESFP.


Your focusing on his mood his mood is ESFP his agenda is INFP and his focus of concern is ESTP.

You people..!?


----------



## Theories (Mar 24, 2016)

mark anthony said:


> Your focusing on his mood his mood is ESFP his agenda is INFP and his focus of concern is ESTP.
> 
> You people..!?


What do you mean by mood? Nature?....because as I can tell from your post, his agenda and his concern are derivative of something and so cannot be the cause, the nature.

So if mood=nature, you are agreeing that he is ESFP.


----------



## mark anthony (Aug 20, 2011)

Theories said:


> What do you mean by mood? Nature?....because as I can tell from your post, his agenda and his concern are derivative of something and so cannot be the cause, the nature.
> 
> So if mood=nature, you are agreeing that he is ESFP.


Mood doesn't equal nature it's not about your experience of instinct the context is phycology related not instinct related.

Your relating most likely, though your instinct perhaps the social instinct (SO) and have a case of the..be like me.. see the would like me.

Energy follows thought, it requires mental concentration mood is the energy energy motion output, agenda also is the e motion-energy out put. And so is the focus of concern.

8w9w7 focusing on the phycological context, energy follows thought and the filter of thought travel though three differing filters to generate three differing phycological expressions.

For Donald Trump as an 8 with 9 with 7 

8w9w7
8 = ISTP, focus via = focus of concern.
9 = INFP, focus via = focus of agenda.
7 = ESTP, focus via = focus of mood.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

He's an ESTP. Do you not see how fine tuned and reactionary his behavior is?


----------



## mark anthony (Aug 20, 2011)

salamander said:


> He's an ESTP. Do you not see how fine tuned and reactionary his behavior is?


He is more than ESTP as space is more than nothing, it's full of stars and energy and microwaves.

That's the problem people are being to narrow there is more than a set of four letters to describing the flux of a persons robust personality structure.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

mark anthony said:


> He is more than ESTP as space is more than nothing, it's full of stars and energy and microwaves.
> 
> That's the problem people are being to narrow there is more than a set of four letters to describing the flux of a persons robust personality structure.


Was that an argument?


----------



## Theories (Mar 24, 2016)

mark anthony said:


> Mood doesn't equal nature it's not about your experience of instinct the context is phycology related not instinct related.
> 
> Your relating most likely, though your instinct perhaps the social instinct (SO) and have a case of the..be like me.. see the would like me.
> 
> ...


Ooooo, thanks for the lesson!

Might explain his 3 wives. lol.

He acts a lot like an ESFP co-worker of mine. I'm still inclined to say ESFP, however.:tongue:


----------



## ProfessorPregraduate (Feb 15, 2016)

Infj.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have compared Donald trump to warren G harding , Buchanan , and Andrew Jackson.

What do they have in common ? all of them are ESTPS and if you look at bios , he acts EXACT to them.

What I am interested in more is bannons myers briggs ( sorry if I spelled his name wrong ).


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

backdrop12 said:


> I have compared Donald trump to warren G harding , Buchanan , and Andrew Jackson.
> 
> What do they have in common ? all of them are ESTPS and if you look at bios , he acts EXACT to them.
> 
> What I am interested in more is bannons myers briggs ( sorry if I spelled his name wrong ).


Definitely agree on the ESTP thing. His reported "addiction" to media and twitter, his off the cuff nature of interaction, his "trust me I know what I'm doing" tone, it just all fits in my opinion. That is NOT to say that I think that all ESTPs are like Trump, nor that Trump is in any way a healthy personality. Of course, so few people truly are, but that's not the point either.

Now Bannon? That's an interesting one. I read an article on him the other day, and his background and beliefs. Personally, I think he uses Ni over Ne, though I couldn't say where it fits in his personality. Also, I tend to get vibes of Fi and Te as well, though that's all based on what I've researched out about him. With his behind the scenes roll, it's hard to gauge out more precisely, at least to my mind.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Igor said:


> Definitely agree on the ESTP thing. His reported "addiction" to media and twitter, his off the cuff nature of interaction, his "trust me I know what I'm doing" tone, it just all fits in my opinion. That is NOT to say that I think that all ESTPs are like Trump, nor that Trump is in any way a healthy personality. Of course, so few people truly are, but that's not the point either.
> 
> Now Bannon? That's an interesting one. I read an article on him the other day, and his background and beliefs. Personally, I think he uses Ni over Ne, though I couldn't say where it fits in his personality. Also, I tend to get vibes of Fi and Te as well, though that's all based on what I've researched out about him. With his behind the scenes roll, it's hard to gauge out more precisely, at least to my mind.


Sorry of I came off that way with ESTPS . I would say that I am comparing trump to unhealthy ESTPS rather than the healthy and awesome ones . I believe an ESTP , with their power , energy can do well as president as long as that energy is positive.

But with Bannon, he is so secretive and rarely does any types of interviews . We literally do not know about him at all ( rather for him using it as an advantage ). Very Mysterious and destructive at the same time .

Based upon breitbart. I would say he is a smart, but very unhealthy INFJ. Would not doubt that he could also have Fi-Te in their, but thats where I am looking at things.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

LeSangDeCentAns said:


> ENTJ
> 
> People say he's selfish, but how selfish can one be by dropping a good life to serve as the president? The guy cares about his appearance, whether for his brand, or for his image. The guy's literally made America great again. He's an ExxJ.


Omg like the Narcissist is sacrificing himself so much by being the president
It is almost like all his happiness comes from being praised and talked about


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Aiwass said:


> You're totally biased. You talk as if Ti = smart and good, Fi = unrealistic and bad. You don't like Trump, therefore Trump isn't Ti.
> 
> Types with strong Fi tend to be good at navigating relationships, which Trump sucks at. If anything, relationships/offending people seems to be his weakest spot. Fi PoLR.



_my _Ti is smart and good...._others' _Ti is whatever...I have no problem calling out stupid Ti when I see it...trump, however, doesn't even have enough Ti to call out as stupid...his Ti is _polr_


another way to see this is trump's _subjectivity_...trump sees everything in relation _to himself_...it's _always _about him, what _he _wants, what _he _believes, what serves _his _interests


that's Fi, not Ti


Ti is _impersonal_, objective


Ti is about principles, reasons, and objective truth


trump never mentions principles; he seldom reasons; and he couldn't care less about objective truth...in fact, he is positively _hostile _to the truth when it contradicts his beliefs and values


trump is not Ti-aux


he is Fi-aux


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

ENTJ.

You gotta be fucking kidding me if you think Trump is a feeler.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Objectivity is the most overused the word in the universum... And if Ti-users can't be objective as well... Really, are all ISTP and INTP, and to larger extent ESTP and ENTP users immune to subjectivity? Objectivity is really hard to achieve, even for a so-called neutral point of view.

The reason why Trump sees everything in relation to himself is because he has a personality disorder, but is not (very) type-related. Also, don't forget that politicians purposely change how they behave to the world from what they are, because they need to win votes from the people, and have to make sure they and their ideology is popular.

In my belief, Trump is ESTP 8w7. Fact is that he always been agressive and very brutal, and that this is known for ESTP 8w7 who dominate other people and always say what they think loud. He has no fear of talking to other people. He was even as a child very brutal, very demanding towards his brother, he was already a bully when he was young, and he mistreated women for a very long time already.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

When I read people praise him I'm almost left in shock. Like pure shock and disgust. 

If anyone tells me they like him, I just stare at them like they're the creepiest thing alive. It's like they've told me they sleep in shit all day, drink pee, and deliberately cover themselves in flying cockroaches and even that collective image doesn't equal the amount of disgust my face makes when someone tells me they like him. All respect for that person just disappears, instantly. Like when a baby is born you instantly love them, but when someone tells me they praise this man. It's like saying you love Hitler. It has that much of a reaction in me. I should love him because I used to be a Republican but damn instant hate. You almost have to prevent yourself from throwing up in your mouth at how vile the other person's morals are. It's like an instant knee-jerk reaction. I'm trying to control this feeling but I can't. I've tried to give him and his followers a chance to prove me wrong but they just become more and viler. 










I can honestly say no other election or president has ever had this reaction from me. I don't like Obama but it's not like I cared if people voted for him. I liked Bush but I didn't care if people voted for the other guy. Damn, when people tell me they like Trump, it is instant hate. Like never ever be able to get back into a good spot with me. Like the Te, bitch slap takes a hold of me.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> another way to see this is trump's _subjectivity_...*trump sees everything in relation to himself...it's always about him, what he wants, what he believes,* what serves _his _interests


Ok, so Trump's selfish, which isn't actually related to any cognitive function.
In fact, him searching for other people's admiration is very in line with Fe Hidden Agenda/Mobilizing in Socionics. SLE.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

@ae1905 I would really appreciate if you were a bit more modest. You really sound very arrogant at times. Also, like Aiwass said, you see everything way too much biased. I don't like Trump, so Trump has exactly the opposite type as i do.

An ESFP couldn't live a day like Trump does, follow all the news on FOX News, complain about it on Twitter, than travel to Brussels for a NATO summit, press conferences... appointing a judge, listen to the advice people around him gave to him, making calls to people who want to be supreme court, informing, ... To me, that doesn't sound like performing, though he definitely likes to do so, as he proves with his campaign gatherings what he definitely likes, but than again, i might like that as well, and i'm a fucking INFP. You have to see the total picture.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Aiwass said:


> Types with strong Fi tend to be good at navigating relationships, which Trump sucks at. If anything, relationships/offending people seems to be his weakest spot. Fi PoLR.



trump emphasizes relationships _all the time_


some examples:


he describes america's relationships with foreign powers in terms of his _personal_ relationships with foreign leaders (confusing national interests with his own is also another example of trump's _subjectivity_)

he is _transactional _and sees business and politics as a series of deals made possible by personal relationships with counterparties

he prefers negotiations with _individual _counterparties--like trade partners with whom he prefers to negotiate _bilateral _deals--because they allow _closer _personal relationships where he believes he can better use his skills of personal persuasion

he has a thin skin and takes criticism _personally_--ie, to him all human contact is personal and he either has a good relationship with you (you like him and vice versa) or he doesn't (you don't like him and vice versa)


basically, trump sees his relation to people in terms of the quality of his _relationships _with them


whether he is successful in his relationships is another question


being a Ti user doesn't mean you will get the right answers...it just means you use logic to explain how the world works


likewise, being a Fi user doesn't mean you will have successful relationships...it just means you will see the world in terms of your relationships to people


and trump certainly sees the world that way


he is a _feeler_, a Fi-aux


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> trump emphasizes relationships _all the time_
> 
> 
> some examples:
> ...


Again, everything you say just shows that Trump's selfish, self-obsessed and narcissistic, and not that he is using Fi lol. 
If this kind of thing is Fi, no Fe user ever could be selfish.

I don't think Trump actually cares about the quality of his relationships. I think he cares about having a good public image, which can be Fe mobilizing. Can't you see how bad this guy is at being sensitive and understanding others?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> @*ae1905* I would really appreciate if you were a bit more modest. You really sound very arrogant at times. Also, like Aiwass said, you see everything way too much biased. I don't like Trump, so Trump has exactly the opposite type as i do.
> 
> An ESFP couldn't live a day like Trump does, follow all the news on FOX News, complain about it on Twitter, than travel to Brussels for a NATO summit, press conferences... appointing a judge, listen to the advice people around him gave to him, making calls to people who want to be supreme court, informing, ... To me, that doesn't sound like performing, though he definitely likes to do so, as he proves with his campaign gatherings what he definitely likes, but than again, i might like that as well, and i'm a fucking INFP. You have to see the total picture.



trump was as surprised as anyone when he won the election


and he's more than hinted he doesn't enjoy the job of being potus, eg, he shows up late for work and has cut down his office hours, he doesn't read his briefings or do his homework, he spends more time watching fox and golfing than doing his job, etc


he wanted the publicity and celebrity that comes with running for president


now that he _is _president, his only consolation is that, time to time, he is treated with the pomp and circumstance he _craves_


otherwise, being president isn't a job he naturally enjoys doing


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> Objectivity is the most overused the word in the universum... And if Ti-users can't be objective as well... Really, are all ISTP and INTP, and to larger extent ESTP and ENTP users immune to subjectivity? Objectivity is really hard to achieve, even for a so-called neutral point of view.


true, objectivity has different uses and meanings...what I meant by it is _impersonal_...Ti doesn't think of its ideas as being personal, true only for itself...it believes its ideas are _universal_, true for everyone, _objectively _true...Fi isn't objective in this sense...Fi knows its values are personal, true for itself (and maybe true but probably not true for everyone else)...this is why Fi-doms and Fi-auxes are typically quite tolerant of others' feelings and values, even when they disagree with them...it's in this sense that Fi is subjective





> The reason why Trump sees everything in relation to himself is because he has a personality disorder, but is not (very) type-related. Also, don't forget that politicians purposely change how they behave to the world from what they are, because they need to win votes from the people, and have to make sure they and their ideology is popular.
> 
> In my belief, Trump is ESTP 8w7. Fact is that he always been agressive and very brutal, and that this is known for ESTP 8w7 who dominate other people and always say what they think loud. He has no fear of talking to other people. He was even as a child very brutal, very demanding towards his brother, he was already a bully when he was young, and he mistreated women for a very long time already.



having Fi doesn't mean you can't be a bully


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Trump knew what he was doing... He wasn't surprised when he won the elections.



ae1905 said:


> .Ti doesn't think of its ideas as being personal, true only for itself...it believes its ideas are _universal_, true for everyone, _objectively _true...


Doesn't Trump just do that... Doesn't Trump believe his ideas are universal and do apply to everyone?




> Fi isn't objective in this sense...*Fi knows its values are personal*, true for itself (and maybe true but probably not true for everyone else)...this is why *Fi-doms and Fi-auxes are typically quite tolerant of others' feelings and values*, even when they disagree with them...its in this sense that Fi is subjective


Again, i don't think Trump knows this. And i don't think Trump is tolerant of other's feelings and values, because he typically offends them immediately if they say something that Trump doesn't like.




> I agree that trump is selfish, etc...where he departs from typical Fi-users is he doesn't give a shit about others' feelings...but he is still subjective in the sense I use the word...he sees everything through the prism of his own values...there is nothing objective, nothing universal, in his conception of the world...it is all about _him _and what he can get from other people


Doesn't sound like Fi.... He indeed doesn't give a shit about other feelings or opinions. Being subjective doesn't mean he is a feeler. He indeed sees everything through his values, but if he thinks his values are objective and does apply to everyone, isn't he Ti, according to your reasoning?



> having Fi doesn't mean you can't be a bully


I know.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> Trump knew what he was doing... He wasn't surprised when he won the elections.


*Trump Was Horrified When He Won the White House and Melania ...*


the country was horrified too when you won, doh!no!


believe me




> Doesn't Trump just do that... Doesn't Trump believe his ideas are universal and do apply to everyone?



trump has no philosophy, no principles, no guiding beliefs (except the belief in don'tknow trump)


his ideas are _transactional_, useful to one time and place


ie, Te





> Again, i don't think Trump knows this. And i don't think Trump is tolerant of other's feelings and values, because he typically offends them immediately if they say something that Trump doesn't like.



because he doesn't care about other people


he's atypical of Fi users in this way


nevertheless, he's still a Fi user, still subjective in the way I mean





> Doesn't sound like Fi.... He indeed doesn't give a shit about other feelings or opinions. Being subjective doesn't mean he is a feeler. He indeed sees everything through his values, but if he thinks his values are objective and does apply to everyone, isn't he Ti, according to your reasoning?



being subjective means he is a Fi user


Fe users, in contrast, would be objective, seeking values true for more than oneself


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Well, if he's a Fi user, he's more likely to be ESTJ than to be an ENFP.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> Well, if he's a Fi user, he's more likely to be ESTJ than to be an ENFP.



trump is a Se user, a Se-dom


----------



## Sven The Returned (Feb 10, 2018)

LeSangDeCentAns said:


> ENTJ
> 
> People say he's selfish, but how selfish can one be by dropping a good life to serve as the president? The guy cares about his appearance, whether for his brand, or for his image. The guy's literally made America great again. He's an ExxJ.
> 
> ...


lol No. Just no.

Trump is an *unhealthy* ESTP, an excellent version of one, actually. 

Arguing that forgoing the "good" life he had in favor of being the President indicates a lack of selfishness, is...egregiously naive, and that's the kind take. ESTPs excel at exploiting weaknesses to their own advantage. Trump wasn't thinking about what he'd be giving up but was more enticed by what he could possibly gain. 

The US is currently undergoing a constitutional crisis because Trump is testing the logical structures (Ti) that gird the constitution's Te rationale via the flagrant disregard and disobedience of pre-existing standards, rules and regulations (*likely* collusion with a foreign government, financial conflicts of interest, obstructing justice, Muslim Bans, demonization of the media, etc...). But unlike a healthy ESTP, who would use ethical Fe to improve the system for the better, he is using manipulative, self enriching Fe to take as much from it as he can. He promised to drain the swamp but instead installed full-time Swamp Things/creatures/critters, just like the stereotypically sheister, *unhealthy* Con man ESTP is wont to do. EXPLOIT WEAKNESSES IN LOGIC with crafty Ti and Fe. 

Tertiary Fe is what gives him that smarmy "Used Car Salesman"/"Con Man" brand of charm, charisma, and ability to detect people's underlying motives, of which he excels at manipulating (but only idiots, FWIW). Moreover, the tertiary function operates as a type's hidden agenda, and for EXTPs that's the need to be loved and admired, which perhaps is Trump's most glaring "tell"; everyone and their Babushka knows that the most expedient way to get what they want from Trump is to appeal to his ego with shallow, vapid praise. This is also the deficit that produces his notoriously "thin skin." EXTPs like to act like they don't give a fuck about anyone's opinion but that's patent bullshit; they LIVE for the applause. 


And concerning Trump's usage of Ni, it's inferior and obviously so. 

1.) NO WAY IN HELL a dominant or auxiliary Ni user with Trump's--I'm going to be diplomatic here--questionable financial entanglements and problematic sexual past remotely goes near the Presidency! No way. Even Stevie Wonder and Hellen Keller could see that shit storm brewing from afar. There is no type more (sometimes delusionally so) convinced of their invincibility than the ESTP, which is why they are risk takers, bar none; ENTJs prefer well strategized, MITIGATED risks. Trump is tactical, he does what he thinks is best from moment to moment, CLEARLY without properly considering/understanding/planning for the long-term, future implications of his actions. Ni is focused on interpreting complex patterns and searching for deeper meaning in order to find personal direction and purpose in life, which is potentially threatening to dominant Se's penchant for confidence, adaptability and optimism. Unhealthy or immature Se doms do their best to reject Ni in order to protect their ego-image as a “flexible, resilient, vibrant, and carefree” person.

2.) Unhealthy inferior Ni was written all over the (largely empirically false) underlying premise of the "Make America Great Again" campaign in its grossly ascribing the wrong meaning to details or events, interpreting everything in an overly foreboding or negative light, miscalculating implications, misjudging the value of new experiences, endorsing disturbing visualizations of dire future outcomes, and chasing after opportunities that are actually not worthwhile. 

And concerning your assertion that he's made America great again, LOL. Clearly, you jest.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

ae1905 said:


> trump is a Se user, a Se-dom


ESFP, ISFP, ENTJ or INTJ all have Se and Fi.

But i still go with ESTP.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

ae1905 said:


> trump is Ti _polr
> _
> 
> Ti is his _weakest, least valued _function
> ...


Throwing lots of Socionics around there bruh. I agree, he's a Socionics SEE. 

Doesn't have the ESFP traits for MBTI though.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sven The Returned said:


> lol No. Just no.
> 
> Trump is an *unhealthy* ESTP, an excellent version of one, actually.
> 
> ...




hidden agenda (ha, also called mobilizing) is the function you need some, but not too much, help _using_


Fe ha means you need help _using _Fe, eg, empathizing, understanding people, etc


trump needs help empathizing but he doesn't _want any _help here


what he wants is Te...he wants help organizing his external environment, including acquiring the "alternative facts" he uses in his tweets, his off-the-cuff comments, and his policy making (believe it or not!)...that's why he watches faux news...it helps him "learn" and "do" his job (the way _he _wants to do it)


so trump is Te ha, or esfp






> *6. Mobilizing Function*
> 
> The mobilizing function is also called the activating function and the hidden agenda function.* Help in this element is appreciated*, but past a certain point is seen as excessive. The subject is more comfortable using this function than the suggestive function but *still can only use it sporadically*. *If he isn't careful and directs it at an individual who does not value it, he will likely meet a harsh response, since they are almost sure to see it as a puerile gesture *(more so than when he uses the suggestive function, usage of which comes off as more mature and well-considered, since he takes it more seriously in the first place). The subject's innate lack of balance in the mobilizing function can easily cause him to *indulge in it recklessly* or to sorely neglect it. It is best used in support of the suggestive function. If too much of this element is ambient, the person will get bored or even become repelled. He sees it as a necessary part of good living, but *not a primary life goal*.



watching faux is not a primary goal in trump's life...but it is something he indulges in recklessly (he is potus, after all)...and this misuse of faux Te is met with a harsh response from people who don't value Te


LOLOL


----------



## Sven The Returned (Feb 10, 2018)

ae1905 said:


> hidden agenda (ha, also called mobilizing) is the function you need some, but not too much, help _using_
> 
> 
> Fe ha means you need help _using _Fe, eg, empathizing, understanding people, etc
> ...


:thinking: ...

I could see an Se-Te loop giving the false impression of an ESTP; come to think of it, I've actually known an unhealthy ESFP that looked like a thinker, albeit a maladapted one, from afar. But his usage of Te was usually unrefined and heavy handed and seemed to be fueled by negative feelings, as opposed to being detached and purely objective. Hmmm. He was also thin skinned as FUCK! He could neither handle criticism nor own up to his mistakes. He would also do the same dumb shit over and over again without EVER learning and I actually asked him once, "when will you learn?" And he never heeded anyone's advice; it seemed as if he liked to rebel and break rules for the hell of it. It was hard to spot the logic in his actions...which makes sense if his actions had been filtered through a fucked up internal value system the whole time.

And if we consider the 8 function model, though ESFPs don't consciously value Fe and tend to not take it seriously, their usage of it is strong in that they have no problems creating a likeable environment. Hell, they are stereotypically seen as the "party starting" type.

Damn, I think you're right.



ae1905 said:


> watching faux is not a primary goal in trump's life...but it is something he indulges in recklessly (he is potus, after all)...and this misuse of faux Te is met with a harsh response from people who don't value Te
> 
> 
> LOLOL


lol Indeed, never before have Fe+Ti users been more affected by "throw up in the mouth" syndrome.

However, I value Te above all else, which is why I can *not* abide Trump's blatant lies/lies of omission/half-truths and willful attempts to mislead via the dissemination of misinformation--as far as high Te usage is concerned, that counts as blasphemy because *the facts are everything*, they are our building blocks. Te-doms are also supposed to have strong unconscious Ti, and so the logical consistency of objective information matters a lot. ITJs, on the other hand, filter their Te through subjective irrationality and so...lol.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

contradictionary said:


> Nothing is literal. Even handshakes and body gestures are sooooo symbolic...


Reminds me of when Lewis Hamilton totally ignored Putin a couple of years ago. I'll see if I can find that one.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

1nquisitor said:


> I'm sorry that the person commenting above who declared she will ignore me doesn't understand where I'm coming from.


It should be seen as a badge of honor.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

1nquisitor said:


> Well, it should be taken literally. He states it as a way to avoid speculation also in cases where it has nothing to do with military operations or foreign policy. Also, it's consistent with his statement from "The Art of the Deal", his book, where he mentions that he starts a day by picking up the phone and seeing what happens. 0 plan, 100% flexibility.
> 
> Look at his speeches and his debates. He adapts on the spot. He sees a guy in the crowd, he immediately incorporates it in his speech and makes an observation regarding that person's appearance. I think that's clearly Se, even Se-dominant I think. During the debates, both during the primaries and after, he makes remarks about physical aspects about the candidates, their look mostly or their energy level, as he perceives them in the moment. Again this is consistent with Se. Also, his energy... that's also Se and not Te... All the ESTPs I've met had the same energy... Te is more serious, more commanding in its manifestation, while Se is more playful. Trump seems to really like playing during his speeches, he makes observations, he free styles off of them, he jumps from one thing to another in a way that Te doesn't really do. Te manifested during speeches more linear, one idea goes to another and then to another in a logical, methodical manner.
> 
> But I think that what clearly makes him an ESTP is what I think is his use for Fe (tertiary in his case). During his speeches, he appeals to feelings mostly. Te would be more about factual information, standards, measurements... less feely. Also, did you see him play with his grandchildren? He looks very loving, even tender-hearted towards them. Te parents would look less so. I see that many people speculate regarding his introverted functions... I don't know what's in his mind. None of us do. I think those do leave traces in a person's way of seeing the world or decision-making process, but I think the extroverted functions are more visible in trying to type someone.


Refreshing. I like this much better than all this moralizing bullshit going on in this thread. Good on you sir.

However, the argument that he picks up the phone every day and see what happens can also be viewed as doing the same thing every day, because it works. Doing the same thing every day. Organizing. 

As for playing politics by ear, I can't really say much about this. I'll offer this argument; he has to play it by ear because there is no other way. Every successful politician plays it by ear and appease their most important base. However, if you've noticed, he might be playing it by ear at first, but by the end of his election, he found the correct opinion to express. Whether or not he believes in those opinions is one thing, however there are videos of him in 1980's where he expresses the same opinions he does now.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

LeSangDeCentAns said:


> Refreshing. I like this much better than all this moralizing bullshit going on in this thread. Good on you sir.


How come every discussion about Trump has to turn into monkeys flinging shit at each other?


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

1nquisitor said:


> But I think that what clearly makes him an ESTP is what I think is his use for Fe (tertiary in his case). During his speeches, he appeals to feelings mostly. Te would be more about factual information, standards, measurements... less feely.


Have people mentioned how he makes stupid jokes?
It is common for ExTPs to make dumb jokes - more than other types. This behavior comes from their tertiary Fe. Lots of ENTPs are comedians, and some ESTPs have a similar behavior (like Trump). Fe Hidden Agenda.

I don't like DT, but I just can't see him as ESFP lol. No. I tried, but it doesn't work. Most ESFPs have a "Nice Guy" image. Bill Clinton is typed as ESFP. Trump is harsher.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

1nquisitor said:


> How come every discussion about Trump has to turn into monkeys flinging shit at each other?


Yup. 

Can anyone answer this without any bullshit? What is Donald Trump's greatest fear?


----------



## weirdnormie (Jun 26, 2018)

Aiwass said:


> Have people mentioned how he makes stupid jokes?
> It is common for ExTPs to make dumb jokes - more than other types. This behavior comes from their tertiary Fe. Lots of ENTPs are comedians, and some ESTPs have a similar behavior (like Trump). Fe Hidden Agenda.
> 
> I don't like DT, but I just can't see him as ESFP lol. No. I tried, but it doesn't work. Most ESFPs have a "Nice Guy" image. Bill Clinton is typed as ESFP. Trump is harsher.


Trump is definitely ESFP. He's full of Se/Fi. The ways he does things, the ways he speaks, acts, he's self-centered kind of a person, that would be a class clown. He doesn't seem to be an Ti/Fe user.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Aiwass said:


> Have people mentioned how he makes stupid jokes?
> It is common for ExTPs to make dumb jokes - more than other types. This behavior comes from their tertiary Fe. Lots of ENTPs are comedians, and some ESTPs have a similar behavior (like Trump). Fe Hidden Agenda.
> 
> I don't like DT, but I just can't see him as ESFP lol. No. I tried, but it doesn't work. Most ESFPs have a "Nice Guy" image. Bill Clinton is typed as ESFP. Trump is harsher.


I think Clinton is typed as ESFJ... Didn't really look at his from this angle, but I have seen him typed as ESFJ.

Yes, his sense of humour is more slapstick and he does remind me of other ESTPs I've met. I remember having an ESTP coworker... He had a very short attention span (just like Trump is said to have), noticed a lot of details about stuff and once thought it would be funny to just hit someone on public transportation... like no reason whatsoever... He had random outbursts like that. That's how I see Trump.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Aiwass said:


> I don't like DT, but I just can't see him as ESFP lol. No. I tried, but it doesn't work. Most ESFPs have a "Nice Guy" image. Bill Clinton is typed as ESFP. Trump is harsher.



the harsh trump is part of his performance, his tv character, eg, "you're fired!"


irl, trump is more the esfp people person many call "charming" who can't bring himself to fire anyone 



when you understand the tough guy on stage is mostly an act, his esfpness will be obvious, if it isn't already plain to see


note: this doesn't mean trump is sugar and spice and all things nice irl...he is, after all, a selfish person, first and foremost


----------



## Sven The Returned (Feb 10, 2018)

Aiwass said:


> Have people mentioned how he makes stupid jokes?
> It is common for ExTPs to make dumb jokes - more than other types. This behavior comes from their tertiary Fe. Lots of ENTPs are comedians, and some ESTPs have a similar behavior (like Trump). Fe Hidden Agenda.
> 
> I don't like DT, but I just can't see him as ESFP lol. No. I tried, but it doesn't work. Most ESFPs have a "Nice Guy" image. Bill Clinton is typed as ESFP. Trump is harsher.


I've seen you use Socionics to type people. Do you know anything about the Gamma quadra? ENTj, INTp, ESFp, and ISFj? They are defined as "decisive, serious and democratic." I honestly think people misattribute some NFP characteristics with those belonging to SFPs because every SFP I've known has possessed a hardness or toughness to them--some have a noticeably brash quality, to the degree that they may look like STPs until you delve deeper into what motivates them; NFPs seem a bit squishier in the friendly, cuddly, more approachable way. SFPs can certainly manifest an intense "you don't want to fuck with me" vibe and high Se and walled off Fi are the most likely culprits. They definitely know how to let loose and have a good time but there's an underlying intensity that can go in multiple ways (for the good/for the bad) and that radiates off of them. 

And they can be quite comedic and entertaining--biting wit, sarcasm and free flowing ad hominems come naturally.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

ESxP 8w7 sx/so

I've generally assumed ESTP but the truth is he just doesn't use judgment rationally enough to determine whether it's more logically consistent or ethically/personally consistent. He seems neither.

Also a raging case of NPD, apologies for the armchair diagnosis but I'd bet all my money on it.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Ok, since this is about Donald Trump I will use this post to say I don't like his hair and this way I have one more post because I need 15 to post videos.

By the way... he is definitely a feeler and obviously not an introvert. And yes, I think he has good oratory skills. He tells jokes and he is very present when he speaks. He is not impersonal as Thinkers are. He is a Feeler. I still think he is ENFP


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

I saw a good argument suggesting he was an 8w7 soc blind ESTP, so I've been going with that; Personally I'd list him as more of an sx/so, since his soc is pretty crappy but still there


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

I know I’ve posted on this thread before, but I haven’t explained myself as much as I would like to. I still think he’s a pretty obvious ESTP, I mean, look at his Twitter, you can clearly tell his Se is all over the place, lol. I didn’t go too much into detail about his Enneagram type, despite saying he was an 8. I think ESTP 8w7 sx/so is a pretty good fit for him. As for his tritype, I believe he may have 7 as his thinking (7w8?) and 3 as his feeling (3w4?), but this is all just a guess.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

So if trump = estp
Is estp = trump?

:exterminate:


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

contradictionary said:


> So if trump = estp
> Is estp = trump?
> 
> :exterminate:


trump ⊆ estp


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

LeSangDeCentAns said:


> trump ⊆ estp


You sure it's not trump ⊇ estp ?



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> By the way... he is definitely a feeler and obviously not an introvert. And yes, I think he has good oratory skills. He tells jokes and he is very present when he speaks. He is not impersonal as Thinkers are. He is a Feeler. I still think he is ENFP


Agree on the feeler side of things, but there's no intuition in this guy whatsoever.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

contradictionary said:


> You sure it's not trump ⊇ estp ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Well, no, because mbti is ambiguous. But there is a case where we're both right.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

LeSangDeCentAns said:


> Well, no, because mbti is ambiguous. But there is a case where we're both right.


Yeah, that sux. Because i still hold my ground that Trump is actually N type.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

I could see he has problem in communicating what is inside his mind and being understood even after he adjusting down to 4th grader wordings.

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

ESFP


----------



## Messenian (Jan 22, 2017)

he's an immature ESTP and an ESTP gone wrong. Sad to watch, really


----------



## leegreen (Apr 12, 2020)

not sure he is an ESFJ, ENTP if I had to take a punt


----------

